# Visual Motion Indramat



## josehzh (Abr 11, 2013)

Buenas tardes, 

Me gustaria saber si alguien del foro ha trabajado con el software Visual Motion de Indramat, actualmente tengo un  problema en la empresa y no tengo el programa. Desearia saber si alguien conserva una copia o algun link donde lo pueda descargar. De antemano muchas gracias.

J. Hernandez. Barranquilla - Colombia


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola josehzh

Hubiera sido más rápido indagar en Google.com.

Lo hice indagando por: Visual Motion de Indramat .
Obtuve varios enlaces para descargar ese SoftWare. Inclusive el propio manual del usuario.

Entra a este enlace:
http://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es-419&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=Visual+Motion+de+Indramat&oq=Visual+Motion+de+Indramat&gs_l=hp.3...5714.5714.0.6154.1.1.0.0.0.0.177.177.0j1.1.0.ckwqrh..0.0...1..9.psy-ab.Q6TfsjRwIl4&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45175338,d.b2I&fp=b0c6a3d623bf492d&biw=1366&bih=609

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

